# Hegner Clock Key - what size normal clock key is it?



## Sawdust=manglitter (10 Sep 2017)

I have an old Hegner Multicut 1 and the hex key bolt of a blade clamp has given up and the thread has rounded, so I decided to order some of the overpriced clock key bolts from Hegner to replace the original hex key bolt. I'm loathed to spend £9 on the proper Hegner clock key when there are ones on eBay for dirt cheap, but didn't realise that there were different sizes of clock keys!? Does anyone know what size clock key I will need?


----------



## NazNomad (10 Sep 2017)

Don't take this as gospel, but from what I can discover, it sounds like a 5mm clock key fits those square-head bolts.

Coincidentally, I believe this is the same size as a radiator bleed key.

I have also seen that clock key referred to as a #11 Swiss key AND a #13 American key.

I guess that's one huge kick in the nutsack for standardization, eh? :-D


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (10 Sep 2017)

Thanks for clearing that up Naz :shock: 

I guess it'll be worth waiting to try out a radiator key then


----------



## NazNomad (10 Sep 2017)

Sawdust=manglitter":355mcbl3 said:


> I guess it'll be worth waiting to try out a radiator key then



I'd say so.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (12 Sep 2017)

In case anyone else ever wonders the same thing in future I can confirm that my radiator key fits perfectly! Also, even though it was expensive directly from Hegner, it was very quick delivery (next day)


----------



## NazNomad (12 Sep 2017)

Great news. It was worth waiting.


----------

